# wine from carbinated apple pumpkin juice?



## gird123 (Oct 10, 2010)

The wife bought these at World market for $3.90 each. She got a case of six. They are 1 liter. 

So I decided to make a 1 gal batch of wine.

I filled a gallon jug and covered stirring occasionally for a day to release the CO2.

Approx 1 lb of sugar to OG of 1.078
EC-1118
No Acid added checked at .68 ta
.5 yeast nutrient

I will top up with apple juice when i transfer.


I'm going to reuse the original bottles and labels just cross off the non in front of non alcoholic.

Will this work out? First time not following a recipe.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 10, 2010)

As long as there is no sorbate or benzoate in there it should. Was there a lot of flavor as some flavor always get burned off during fermentation.


----------



## gird123 (Oct 10, 2010)

No sorbate or benzoate. It does have lots of flavor.


----------

